# Problem with "Intel SW RAID" (2 SAS Hard Disks)

## veejar

I have server based on motherboard "Intel Server Board S5000VSA":

http://www.intel.com/design/servers/boards/s5000vsa/

Motherboard has Intel Embedded RAID Controller, chipset: LSI Logic SAS1064E.

I have two SAS hard disks in RAID 1.

I boot from Gentoo Minimal Install CD 2007.0 with such options:

# gentoo doscsi dodmraid

I see such message in process:

...

>> Activating Device-Mapper RAID(s)

no block devices found

After boot:

# ls /dev/mapper

control

I see also no HDD in /dev folder.

Help, please! I don't want install any another Linux Based OS.

Gentoo Linux is cool!

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

I was trying to look some info about that strange software-RAID controller and realized following at their site.

 *Quote:*   

>  Software RAID 5 SAS, activation requires optional Intel® RAID Activation Key AXXRAKSW5

 

Which was sold with ~90$ price, so have you purchased one ?

If you've one, then I can only recommend you to try with some other LiveCD which has the newest Kernel which you can find from http://www.ditrowatch.com (you know that you can start Gentoo installation from any bootable Linux ?)

----------

## veejar

 *linuxtuxhellsinki wrote:*   

> I was trying to look some info about that strange software-RAID controller and realized following at their site.
> 
>  *Quote:*    Software RAID 5 SAS, activation requires optional Intel® RAID Activation Key AXXRAKSW5 
> 
> Which was sold with ~90$ price, so have you purchased one ?
> ...

 

I have RAID1, not RAID5 on my server.

I try to boot from LiveCD from this site:

http://www.osbusiness.hu/?lang=en&page_name=gentoolinux

There is LiveCD with latest kernel version.

But I have also this error.

On site http://www.ditrowatch.com I can't found any Linux BootCD.

----------

## veejar

Linux Boot CDs information is here:

http://distrowatch.com/

 :Smile: )))

----------

## veejar

I try:

1. Gentoo Linux LiveCD (Feb 2008)

2. OpenSuse Linux 10.2

3. Fedora Core 8

4. FreeBSD 7.0-RC2

5. Universal BootCD

6. Ultimate BootCD

But nothing helps me  :Sad: ((

I cant found free Unix-based OS to install on this server.

----------

